# culling or tbinking of shrinking your betta ollection?



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

*Thinking of culling or downsizing your Betta stock?*

I have decided to dedicate all my "hobby time" to the Awesome Betta! I am hopeful that there may be Betta breeders that may wish to offer any personal advice on best practices, set up advice, live culture starter samples, unused equipment and finally breeding stock. If you have any of the above mentioned that you may wish to part with I would like to hear from you. Thank you for taking the time to read this through. Good day.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Not hopeful any longer. This forum seems to be interested in "what's in it for me" attitude and how much I can make. What happened to hobbiests getting together for the better enjoyment and promotion of one's favourite breed. I am disappointed in the lack of participation. It's not the lack of interest in the post. It's just that there is nothing being offered. I believe the only person I have met on this forum that actually cares enough to promote his hobby without prejudice or reservation is Igor. I'm sure people are familiar with him. He's the shrimp guy. You know ... free daphnia and some simple plants. Anyway enjoy yourselves but not too much...it might cost you.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

When you put up an ad that you're looking for something, inevitably there will be people offering to sell more expensive things. When I was looking for some simple BN Plecos, some forumites PM'd me with offers of 50$ plecos. That's okay, if you're not interested, just say no.

However, reading your post, I get a sense of entitlement. If I am wrong, feel free to correct me. I simply don't think that you should be expecting free stuff, as if just because you're interested in this hobby, people should be giving you stuff for free. Remember that they paid good money for what they have.

If you really think that bettas are "awesome", then consider paying money for it instead of waiting for free hand-outs. While there are ways to set up dirt cheap tanks, in general this is a hobby where you have to invest significant amounts of money.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to agree with solarz. There's many members that are very helpful and generous. Just cause you didn't get what you wanted immediately you are slamming the forum participants? Ppl spend lots of time and money on this hobby. Be happy if you get something for free, but don't expect it.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Rice burner...I will reply to you as I replied to Solar. Not once didI mention I was wanting anything free. I simply state I would like to hear from you if you had "best practices advice", starter cultures, equipment and finally stock you may wish to part with. If I ask to hear from you it is simply to speak candidly and with a genuine interest in speaking about all of the aforementioned. That is why this forum was built for yes/no? In any case Rice burner where do see or read that I want freebeez??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with asking for stuff for free. It's getting upset about it when no one responds in a short time. I agreed with solarz, because that was the impression I got from your posts above before you edited them. I don't know you and am basing my comments on what was posted in this thread.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Rice burner...I will reply to you as I replied to Solar. Not once didI mention I was wanting anything free. I simply state I would like to hear from you if you had "best practices advice", starter cultures, equipment and finally stock you may wish to part with. If I ask to hear from you it is simply to speak candidly and with a genuine interest in speaking about all of the aforementioned. That is why this forum was built for yes/no? In any case Rice burner where do see or read that I want freebeez??


If you're looking for advice or to start a discussing, you might want to start with a thread title that identifies your topic of interest. This thread title does not sound like you're looking to discuss anything.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

The title may not be accurate. I may be judgemental due to the numerous threads where 50 people open and view however maybe 1 person responds. I have started threads and joined in on threads and found it informative and enjoyable. BillD, Solarez, Igor and a few others regularly participate and actively give great advice. I may have jumped the starting line with my rant. I was looking at the # of hits on the thread and not considering the # of days of the original post. I did not wish to be slanderous to all forum members.


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

*Thinking of culling or downsizing your Betta stock?*

Hello Oliver
Regarding your posts ... I'm sorry but I agree totally with Solarz & Riceburner. The tone of your second post sounds very abrasive, perhaps, almost aggressive. Also, it does sound like you're looking for handouts. Now, I don't know you and I may be way off base and you may be an absolutely wonderful person, but that is not the vibe you are giving off in your post.
As to information on breeding, I would be happy to help you with both _splendens_ types as well as wild species but I simply didn't see your post. I do not go into every thread every day. Additionally, you waited only three days before your second post asking for information that is readily available on literally 100's of sites on the internet. I've waited months to get specific answers for some of my questions. Ooops, sorry, my tone is becoming aggressive. I apologize. If you have a question about a specific problem with the breeding of your bettas, please post it and many will be happy to help.
Jim


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Much appreciated Jim. I was very frustrated when I reacted inappropriately.


----------

